# Middle button emulation using keyboard and left click?



## decuser (Jul 23, 2020)

I am setting up a laptop (Ideapad Y500) and it only has a trackpad with two buttons. The trackpad is pretty clunky (I'm used to my T430 and Macbook). I am nearly unable to use it in 3 button emulated mode - clicking left and right on it at the same time is pretty tricky. Is there a way to get X to allow me to just Ctrl-Click for right click  and Super-Click for middle click, or something similar?


----------

